# Do Grip Trainer AddOn Device Exist For Swords the way Baseball Bat, Raquet, Hockey stick, and other Sports Equipment have Tools Teaching proper Grip?



## EvaWolves (Jun 28, 2022)

​I'm talking about something like this.
Batting Training Aid - The Perfect Grip Every Time | GripRite HitRite
Or this.
GripFixer Tennis – gripfixer.com
Does Swordsmanship have a sorta equivalent Device?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 28, 2022)

Ive never seen any thing like that, but with modern technology and approaches to training, I suppose it is possible.

Seems to me that the best way to learn to grip a sword is to simply train with a sword.  I know the Japanese sword arts tend to put a heavy focus on the minutia of a proper grip, but my experience with Chinese sword work has never done so.  We just pick up the sword and start working with it.  You figure out the grip as you work.  I can’t speak to any other type of sword training.  But I guess what I’m saying is, I don’t know that such devices would be terribly necessary or worthwhile in sword training.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 29, 2022)

EvaWolves said:


> I'm talking about something like this.
> Batting Training Aid - The Perfect Grip Every Time | GripRite HitRite
> Or this.
> GripFixer Tennis – gripfixer.com
> Does Swordsmanship have a sorta equivalent Device?


Not that I've ever seen.



Flying Crane said:


> Seems to me that the best way to learn to grip a sword is to simply train with a sword.


This.



Flying Crane said:


> I know the Japanese sword arts tend to put a heavy focus on the minutia of a proper grip, but my experience with Chinese sword work has never done so.  We just pick up the sword and start working with it.  You figure out the grip as you work.  I can’t speak to any other type of sword training.  But I guess what I’m saying is, I don’t know that such devices would be terribly necessary or worthwhile in sword training.


Western fencing is a bit in between.  There are definitely certain ways to hold the weapon, but it's all about how to best manipulate the weapon in your specific circumstance.  It very much revolves around efficiency and effectiveness, so much so that Olympic style fencing redesigned their grip to optimize it for their sport.






Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## BrendanF (Jul 4, 2022)

Not from what I've seen.  Like the other poster said, in Japanese sword arts it is generally the teacher's job to explain those details, and ensure they're adhered to.  While there are detailed requirements for tenouchi, it is considered a basic, entry level aspect to training that should be picked up relatively quickly.  I've found the grip requirements are incredibly similar to golf, which makes sense given the need for an accurate understanding/control of hasuji.  From what little I know of tennis.. it seems similar too, likely for the same reason.


----------



## Hyoho (Jul 6, 2022)

EvaWolves said:


> ​I'm talking about something like this.
> Batting Training Aid - The Perfect Grip Every Time | GripRite HitRite
> Or this.
> GripFixer Tennis – gripfixer.com
> Does Swordsmanship have a sorta equivalent Device?


Yes, gripping a Japanese sword is very specific as to which fingers are used to grip, guide and squeeze (te no uchi). Squeezing too quickly locks the wrists. We have to bear in mind that the Tsuka (hilt) is of an elliptical shape and cannot be gripped but guided so as not to lose the cutting edge. The Tsuka is tucked under the abductor muscle.


----------

